# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real And Fake Deca Holland

## tuttoperte

hello many fake in europe......and all from spain....

----------


## tuttoperte

first pics its fake and second its real ciao.....

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Good info.

----------


## Seajackal

Now you got them right, bro!

----------


## tuttoperte

first picture is real deca ..... second is fake deca

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Thanks for the pics.

----------


## MichaelCC

nice pictures bro - good job  :Wink:

----------


## Grizzly420

wrong thread

----------


## juicy_brucy

Thanks for the pictures....

----------


## HotSause

Nice pics tuttoperte, can u buy real deca holland from pharmacy where your from,

----------


## MichaelCC

nice pictures and good infos bro - good job "tuttoperte"  :Smilie:

----------


## Grizzly420

those are very good pics you can really see what you need to look for.

----------

